# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  monocrystaline vs polycrystaline and REC's

## barney118

I have had 2 quotes on a 4Kw system one with poly panels and one with mono panels ($1500 dearer) the poly salesman tells me poly are actually better today than they were in the past and more efficient (i think was the statement) on hotter days is this a fair statement? 
Also anyone heard if the govt is scrapping REC's in the latest budget?

----------


## barney118

I just rang the REC clean energy regulator and there was no change in the budget on REC's but there is a review going on and published in end of June.

----------


## Smurf

For a normal domestic on-grid situation there is very little difference in the "real world" performance of poly versus mono. That is, a same size system using either type of panels will produce roughly the same output over 12 months. 
I wouldn't pay $1500 extra for one or the other as there just isn't much to be gained really.

----------


## Bloss

> For a normal domestic on-grid situation there is very little difference in the "real world" performance of poly versus mono. That is, a same size system using either type of panels will produce roughly the same output over 12 months. 
> I wouldn't pay $1500 extra for one or the other as there just isn't much to be gained really.

    :What he said:  RET Review here: RET Review | Review of the Renewable Energy Target

----------

